# Name the Burl



## WBYStockMan9 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

I was given this burl by my great uncle and he couldn't tell me what kind of wood it is. I snapped a couple pictures to see if anyone could help me out.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 30, 2014)

Walnut?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

Could be BLMaple but then again it probably could be 100 others. If you cut it the sweet smell should give it away.


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jun 30, 2014)

I sliced it as you can see in the first picture, but no 'sweet smell', it also doesn't have that walnut smell.... I thought maybe myrtle? I'm not great with identifying wood, unless it's really common. Burls don't seem to look like the species they come from though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

WBYStockMan9 said:


> I sliced it as you can see in the first picture, but no 'sweet smell', it also doesn't have that walnut smell.... I thought maybe myrtle? I'm not great with identifying wood, unless it's really common. Burls don't seem to look like the species they come from though.



Does not look like myrtle to me but I do not think you are alone in not being able to ID burls. Burls are aberrations so ID is tough. 
Looks very nice though!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

WBYStockMan9 said:


> Burls don't seem to look like the species they come from though.



You got that right. Some burls are very distinctive and easy to ID but most are not. That resembles some black locust burl I had - not saying it is but it is similar.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks just like my black locust burl. I would bet money that's what it is, but there's always a chance I could be wrong.

I kinda had a thing for black locust burl a while back and went through quite a bit of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jun 30, 2014)

The inside portion is very crumbly and has some holes, could have been on the verge of rotting? I don't know enough about burls. All I know is i'm going to use up what I can for some inlays! 

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd guess big leaf maple burl just based on your location and the fact that it's getting a little punky... Pretty stuff!


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2014)

I've got some Oak burl that looks almost exactly like that right down to voids in the interior and falling apart.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

I didn't notice the part about it getting punky. Not sure black locust would do that. The non burl wood would not maybe burl is more susceptible?


----------



## Molokai (Jun 30, 2014)

i would say black locust burl,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I got one just like that a few months ago. No idea, the guy said he had it for like 15 years. Guess what the mc was?


----------



## Molokai (Jun 30, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> I got one just like that a few months ago. No idea, the guy said he had it for like 15 years. Guess what the mc was?


8 %


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 30, 2014)

looks exactly the same as the black locust burl I have


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Molokai said:


> 8 %


 2%, dry as a cotton ball !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

